# Do they enjoy shows...?



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

In your opinion, do your cats enjoy being taken to a show or do they merely tolerate it?
I have very briefly considered it as a possibility for Thomas when he is older but would never want to do anything that caused him great distress. Of course if he was stressed id not go again but what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Jo well the first advice i can offer is if you are perhaps considering showing him then the sooner you can start the better as they then get used to being handled and get used to the noise etc etc....You will very soon know if your cat isnt going to take to showing and if he doesnt like it then its completely wrong tto try to force them into it as it wont work, one of our Raggies just doesnt like being shown so we stopped taking him. On the other hand, if your cat enjoys being shown it will be obvious to you he will be happy around people will enjoy being handled and will be a happy purring kitten/cat in his pen, The signs will be ovious to you if they like it or not. Ozzy loves being shown and he loves to come out of his pen and Sue will hold him up for people to see he just adores the attention, why not give it a try you have nothing to lose , its a great day out you will im sure make lots of new friends and meet lots of breeders.good luck with your choice.......Chris


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Coda seems to like it - she is young so gets tired by the end of the day but loves the fuss - most of the time she just sleeps or watches the world go by.


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

I think it depends on the individual. You should start to try showing him in order to see if he enjoys it. I know some cats who love going to shows, and others that get really stressed.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I have one cat who really isn't keen and I know he isn't keen because he doesn't like travelling. He'd be fine if he didn't have to get in a car. Each cat is different - some bathe in the attention and you do see cats who are visibly upset by the experience which is sad.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

As above - some love it, some tolerate it and some hate it. My Snowshoes do revel in the attention and all that I've taken to shows have sat at the front looking out at everyone. My stud boy doesn't travel well and didnt show until he was an adult, however he does really like interacting with people and always gets lovely comments. The Judges do remark on the temperatment so you will know if your boy reacts OK to the Judge handling him. 

I'd echo that it may be beneficial to take him young to get him used to the atmosphere. It is a really good day out and I find that it gives me more one to one time with the cats than I get at home, what with the washing and ironing and the school run and all the other day time demands on my time. If you go to a local show you'll be home in time for dinner and a cuddle on the sofa anyway.

I'm sure someone would mentor you if you were to enter

:thumbup1:


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I took my 15 week old to his first show on Sunday. To be honest, when I signed up I was kind of half hearted about it thinking that I didn't want to put him through the baths and then the stress of the show. I thought I would give one a go and see how it went.

I was dreading giving him his first bath as he freaked out when I first tested him in a little shallow bath of water a couple of weeks ago. How wrong I was. I wouldn't say he absolutely loved his bath, but he didn't hate it....it did kind of look like he enjoyed it.

Then on Sunday I was so worried in the morning that he was going to absolutely hate it. Again, how wrong was I. Initially he was scared with so many people and noises around but after he settled in his pen and was made a fuss of, he came out and sat on laps purring away. When he was called I sat at the front with him on my lap rather than put him in the pen and he was so intrigued by everything going on. 

I think we both actually enjoyed the day, even though he did sleep for a large portion of it  

Do go with someone who can mentor you, if possible. I went with my breeder and it made everything so much easier for me


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I assume to find a mentor I'd need to join a cat club?
Sorry for the Silly questions. I have never looked in to cat shows before so all very new to me. I've shown rabbits so I know about judging to breed standards etc


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

usually people use their breeders as mentors and if a decent breeder shoulld be happy that you want to show one of their cats


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You don't need to join a cat club, no. The breeder will sometimes mentor, but anyone can do it really. Where are you based? If you drop me a PM, I can let you know which shows I'm attending in the next few months, and if you're anywhere close, I'd have no problem at all talking you through the day and giving you a hand.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Same here - I get to shows fairly early as I have a stall and the cat(s) - so happy to help set up and whatnot - my next show is the Blackpool and Preston in March (Preston), then Northern Birman Club in April (Sheffield)

I follow a 3 show rule to see if they like it

Gypsy's next show will be her deciding show - she enjoyed her first show but hid under her vet-bed for the second show - so Preston will let me know whether or not she enjoys it

Indy is a complete hussy and loves it now I give him a double pen - single pens are too small for him to move/stretch so he got stressed.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Jo , heres a pic of Ozzy at a recent show, and this is how he is at all of his shows lol very relaxed, as you see the pen door is open but he makes no effort to run off , we are usually sat next to his pen chatting with him etc, Sometimes when we remember to take it we attach a purpose made shelf to the front of his pen and he will stretch out on it and lay there quite happily.good luck........Chris.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Ive taken 2 of mine to shows and they were like chalk and cheese

Rex who is the most sociable creature at home loving cuddles and attention absolutely hated the shows, and spent more time hissing and spitting. I took him twice and decided to call it a day as he obviously wasnt happy.

Pinky Dinky on the other hand was a real diva when she went out, wanted to come out and greet everyone. When the novelty of strangers cuddles and stroke wore off she was happy just to sit on my knee and watch the world go by.


They are all different so just go out and give it a try, i didnt have a mentor either, I got some great advice on here and just went for it :thumbup1:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

IndysMamma said:


> Same here - I get to shows fairly early as I have a stall and the cat(s) - so happy to help set up and whatnot - my next show is the Blackpool and Preston in March (Preston), then Northern Birman Club in April (Sheffield)
> 
> I follow a 3 show rule to see if they like it
> 
> ...


OOOOOh i have always wanted to attend a cat show and blackpool is local for me .....can you point me in the direction of a website for more details ?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

raggs said:


> Hi Jo , heres a pic of Ozzy at a recent show, and this is how he is at all of his shows lol very relaxed, as you see the pen door is open but he makes no effort to run off , we are usually sat next to his pen chatting with him etc, Sometimes when we remember to take it we attach a purpose made shelf to the front of his pen and he will stretch out on it and lay there quite happily.good luck........Chris.


Oh he quite obviously enjoys the day.
And look at those rosettes, handsome boy


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I've seen there is a TICA show in Brigg (only 25mins away) but it's not till March. He'd be 7 months by then


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

valeriewhiteside said:


> OOOOOh i have always wanted to attend a cat show and blackpool is local for me .....can you point me in the direction of a website for more details ?


The Club website is a bit out of date at the moment but the show is on the 25th March 2012 at Preston College, St Vincents Road, Fulwood. Entry details and forms should be out early in the new year but the GCCF site is a good one to see what is on where and when the details (schedules etc) are out the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy

If you want any more details on the club let me know - I am on the committee 

Carol


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

carolmanycats said:


> The Club website is a bit out of date at the moment but the show is on the 25th March 2012 at Preston College, St Vincents Road, Fulwood. Entry details and forms should be out early in the new year but the GCCF site is a good one to see what is on where and when the details (schedules etc) are out the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy
> 
> If you want any more details on the club let me know - I am on the committee
> 
> Carol


Thank you


----------

